# A few questions.



## Mishka (Feb 16, 2018)

I have just finished building a cold smoker nothing fancy, and as a trail run looking at putting some cheese through it. 
There is a lot of forum treads / posts about bacon... so > to smoke bacon can I smoke a bacon joint, belly pork straight in the smoker or do I have to rub it, place it in a fridge,  smoke it then let it rest in the fridge, before slicing it and cooking it in the pan ??


----------



## piker (Feb 16, 2018)

Mishka said:


> I have just finished building a cold smoker nothing fancy, and as a trail run looking at putting some cheese through it.
> There is a lot of forum treads / posts about bacon... so > to smoke bacon can I smoke a bacon joint, belly pork straight in the smoker or do I have to rub it, place it in a fridge,  smoke it then let it rest in the fridge, before slicing it and cooking it in the pan ??


I put rub on both sides of the pork belly vac seal and then into thr fridge for ten days turning daily . Then into thr smoker until the I.t. reaches 130 to 140 Fahrenheit. Cool over nite in frig and then slice  and freeze. Have done many lbs. with no problems.


----------



## Mishka (Feb 16, 2018)

piker said:


> I put rub on both sides of the pork belly vac seal and then into thr fridge for ten days turning daily . Then into thr smoker until the I.t. reaches 130 to 140 Fahrenheit. Cool over nite in frig and then slice  and freeze. Have done many lbs. with no problems.


Piker thanks for the tip, new to smoking and dont fancy a stint in Accident and Emergency with food poisoning. Just a question how long would you leave in the smoker and how thick would you smoke it


----------



## piker (Feb 16, 2018)

Mishka said:


> Piker thanks for the tip, new to smoking and dont fancy a stint in Accident and Emergency with food poisoning. Just a question how long would you leave in the smoker and how thick would you smoke it


I cannot remember how long it took. I kept the temp below 200F and had a temp probe in thr belly and took it out when temp reached 135f. I think it was between six and eight hours. I did not want to cook it. It got a nice light brown on the outside and also I only smoked it for two hours but that depends on how smoky you want it. I do not like a lot of smoke . Piker


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

piker said:


> I cannot remember how long it took. I kept the temp below 200F and had a temp probe in thr belly and took it out when temp reached 135f. I think it was between six and eight hours. I did not want to cook it. It got a nice light brown on the outside and also I only smoked it for two hours but that depends on how smoky you want it. I do not like a lot of smoke . Piker


If you smoke to an it temp below 150 deg. you will have to add a cure, if not you are risking botulism. just my 2 cents ,hate to see anyone get sick


----------



## piker (Mar 7, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> If you smoke to an it temp below 150 deg. you will have to add a cure, if not you are risking botulism. just my 2 cents ,hate to see anyone get sick


I always do bacon with cure it also gives that distinct taste.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

piker said:


> I always do bacon with cure it also gives that distinct taste.[/QUO


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

hope Mishka reads about adding cure to bacon with rub.


----------



## piker (Mar 7, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> hope Mishka reads about adding cure to bacon with rub.


I always smoke by temp. Not hours. I have a good thermometer with a bouble probe that does the job. Piker


----------

